# Untrainierte Mountainbiker aus Würzburg



## Snowboll (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo an Alle.

Gibt es hier Untrainierte Mountainbiker aus Würzburg.

Vllt findet sich jemand oder auch mehrere zum Strecke und Waldautobahn fahren und ab und an mal einen schönen Trail.

Freue mich wenn sich jemand melden würde.


----------



## Snowboll (28. Juli 2011)

Will keiner mit mir Fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldeveran (30. Juli 2011)

Hier wäre jemand der untrainiert ist  und Lust hätte.
Wir könnten ja mal zusammen eine Runde drehen muss nur rechtzeitig bescheid wissen damit ich das mit meiner Familie abklären kann.

liebe grüße Alex


----------



## Snowboll (4. August 2011)

Cool,

das sich doch jemand findet. Was hälst du von nächstes Wochenende.

mfg Jochen


----------



## Aldeveran (4. August 2011)

Hi Jochen

Ich und meine Frau sind uns uneinig was du mit nächsten Wochenende meinst. Ich denke du meinst 6/7 August meine Frau denkt 13/14 August.

Sag bitte noch mal kurtz bescheid Danke

mfg Alex


----------



## Snowboll (4. August 2011)

Hi Alex

von mir aus geht auch beide Wochenenden. Aber ich meinte eigentlich
wie deine frau vermutet hat 13/14, da dieses also 6/7 schlechtes wetter werden soll.

mfg Jochen


----------



## Aldeveran (6. August 2011)

Hi Jochen

Am 13 dürfte es klappen kläre das noch mal mit Frauchen ab und sage dir dann die Tage bescheid. 

Am 14 geht es bei mir leider nicht.


mfg Alex


----------



## Snowboll (6. August 2011)

Hi

dann warte ich mal auf deine Antwort.
Vllt. findet sich noch jemand. Um so mehr Leute desto spaßiger wird es.

mfg Jochen


----------



## Aldeveran (7. August 2011)

Hi Jochen 

Also ich hätte am 13.08.2011 Zeit 

So noch ein paar fragen:
Wann wollen wir starten ?
Wo wollen wir starten ?
Wohin soll die Reise gehen ?

Trails bin ich bis jetzt noch nicht gefahren kenne auch keine hier,
aber würde ich auch mal testen wenn einer auf´m Weg liegt.

Längste Strecke die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin waren ca. 50km das ging ohne probleme dürfte also noch etwas Luft nach oben sein.


Freue mich auf deine antwort 


mfg Alex


----------



## Snowboll (7. August 2011)

Hi

schön das es doch klappt.

Also wenn alles mitspielt würde ich vorschlagen.
Start in Höchberg, durch den Wald nach Steinbachtal.
(paar schöne Trails und geile abfahrten)

Vom Steinbachtal Radweg nach Ochsenfurt, dort auch Pause.
Und dann aufn Radweg komplett zurück zur Talavera.

Dürften so knapp 50-60km werden.

Start um ca. 9.00 Uhr
an der Agip Tankstelle. 

Achja ein Kollege kommt noch mit.

Also vllt. finden sich noch ein paar zum Mitfahren.

mfg Jochen


----------



## Aldeveran (7. August 2011)

Hi 

Klingt ja super der Plan.
Ich habe nur etwas bedenken mit der länge der Strecke da ich ja mit dem Bike erst mal nach Höchberg fahren muß sind ca. 10 km von mir zuhause (Versbach) zusammen mit den 50-60km der Tour und wieder 10km nach Hause würde ich auf ca. 75km kommen. Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher das ich das packe  vieleicht bestünde ja die möglichkeit es etwas zu kürzen.

Ich würde sagen wir testen es einfach und dann sehen wir ja wie Fit ich bin und entscheiden dann unterwegs ob wir vieleicht ein wenig abkürzen.


mfg Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowboll (8. August 2011)

Hi

das Kürzen ist kein Problem, oder wenn man zwischen durch ne Pause braucht.
Wir fahren ja aus Spaß am Hobby und kein Rennen.

mfg Jochen


----------



## Frequenzfett (8. August 2011)

Erstmal Hoi Hoi IB-Community,
dachte Ich melde mich mal so langsam im MTB-Forum Nr.1 an  

Bin auch auf der Suche nach ein paar Weggefährten aus Würzburg und Umgebung die genauso gerne in  die Pedale strampeln wie meine Wenigkeit.
Also wenn Ihr noch für den 13.ten ein/zwei Plätzchen frei habt, würd Ich mich mega freuen wenn wir mal zusammen auf die Piste gehen!

GREETZ Sven


----------



## Snowboll (8. August 2011)

Hi Sven.

Erst mal Herzlich Willkommen Hier

klar ist noch platz.

Dann wären wir wenn keiner absagt schon 5 Leut mit dir.

mfg Jochen


----------



## Frequenzfett (8. August 2011)

Ja Cool Jochen,
Da sag Ich meinem Höchberger Kolleg gleich bescheid!!!
Der sollte am Samstag auch Zeit haben.


cU soon
GR


----------



## Aldeveran (9. August 2011)

Hi Ihr Zwei

Also wenn ich die Bikes anschaue die ihr fahrt da bin schon ein bisschen neidisch.

Da muss ich mein Bike ja mal richtig putzen damit ich wenigstens etwas glänzen kann. 

Nur beim letzten richtigen putzen stellte ich fest das die verbindungsstrebe der Dämpfer schon leicht rostet. 
Mal schauen was ich nun entdecke


mfg Alex


----------



## Snowboll (11. August 2011)

Hi

also mein Drahtessel muss keiner Neidisch sein.

Putzen ist ne Gute Idee, sollte ich auch mal wieder machen 

Bin schon gespannt auf Samstag, hoffe es melden sich noch ein paar
zum Mitfahren. 

Hoffentlich schüttet es Freitagabend richtig Runter, dann ist
alles schön schlammig wenn wir fahren. 

mfg Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowboll (16. August 2011)

Da es am Samstag Richtig geil war, schade das nur nicht alle gekommen sind.

Wäre meine Frage ob diesen Samstag 20. Jemand Lust hat wieder mit zufahren.

mfg Jochen


----------



## Aldeveran (16. August 2011)

Hi

Ich würde gerne mitfahren, kann aber zu 90% leider dieses wochenende nicht. Wenn sich da was ändern würde sage ich dir bescheid.


mfg Alex


----------



## Radler2910 (17. August 2011)

Hi,

bin auch sehr gerne und oft mit dem Radel unterwegs. Sucht ihr noch Leute, die genauso gerne in die Pedalen treten, wie ihr? 
Strecke kenne ich, fahre ich auch regelmäßig. Wann fahrt ihr denn immer, bin dort auch einige male unterwegs  Würde auch mitfahren

Grüße

Radler2910


----------



## Hancock (17. August 2011)

würd mich zum mitfahren schon mal voranmelden.kann aber erst in ein paar wochen.bin z.z im krankheitsstand


----------



## Snowboll (18. August 2011)

Hi

es gibt eine Planänderung.

Abfahrt 8uhr (wegen der vorausgesagten großen Hitze),

Trails Höchberg dann über Einsiedlerhof (richtig geiler Trail), zum
erlabrunner käppele.  

Bei Uns kann jeder mit fahren!! Wir schieben auch mal gemeinsam den Berg hoch, ist auch nur in der Gruppe schöner 

Abfahrt Agip Höchberg, bei den Luftkesseln.

Km kann ich nicht sagen, denke mal so mind. 30-40km

Sind bis Jetzt zu 3. würde mich also über noch ein Biker freuen.

mfg Jochen


----------



## Frequenzfett (18. August 2011)

Jo Sorry Jochen,

Habs am Samstag ganz verplant gehabt, 
waren kurzfristig beim Stadler in Fürth. 

Wann soll den jetzt genau die nächste Session stattfinden???
Greetz


----------



## Snowboll (18. August 2011)

Hi Sven

wie schon geschrieben am Samstag,..8Uhr

Ich weis es ist Früh aber wenns kühler ist lassen sich die berge leichter fahren 

mfg Jochen


----------



## Frequenzfett (18. August 2011)

Okay Agip 8.00 Uhr
böööööööösssssssssssss  
Ich aktiviere morgen zwei höchberger kollegen die sollten eigentlich auch mit bei sein.
Melde mich morgen gegen 18.uhr hier nochmal zwecks endgültige Abklärung. 

Gr


----------



## DahlemerHamba (23. August 2011)

Hi, 

wenn Ihr einen Treff sucht, der nicht schnell fährt, ist das hier eine gute Adresse: 

http://www.dav-wuerzburg.de/gruppen/mountainbiking/aktuelles.php


----------



## Aldeveran (25. August 2011)

Hi,
das klingt nicht schlecht nur finde ich auf der Homepage wenig Informationen zu den Touren (Di. Do.). Kanst du mir dazu etwas mehr sagen ?
z.b. was bedeutet ( Profil: gemäßigt) 
1.)Wie lange ist denn da die Strecke?
2.)Wie lange dauert so eine Tour?
3.)Muss man DAV Mitglied sein?

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn du mir dazu etwas mehr sagen könntest.



mfg Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pusher123 (25. August 2011)

Hi, ich würde auch gerne mal mitkommen.
Gruß


----------



## DahlemerHamba (25. August 2011)

Zum DAV-Treff kann man, zumindest zum reinschnuppern, auf jeden Fall ohne Mitgliedschaft. Wenn es einen gefällt, kann man dann selbst entscheiden, was man macht...

Die Strecken entsprechen von der Strecke und der Dauer ungefähr dem, was Ihr aktuell fahrt. Ein 15er-Schnitt ist beim DAV wahrscheinlich schon schnell. 

Außerdem wird die Meute noch in verschiedene Geschwindigkeitsgruppen eingeteilt, was den Einstieg zusätzlich erleichtert.


----------



## Aldeveran (29. August 2011)

Hi,

also ein Freund und ich werden am Do. mal vorbeischauen beim DAV Feierabendradeln. 
Muß man sich dort vorher anmelden wenn man mitfahren möchte?


mfg alex


----------



## DahlemerHamba (30. August 2011)

Nein, 

einfach kommen und mitfahren


----------



## Aldeveran (3. September 2011)

Hi,
also ich und ein Freund sind am Do. beim DAV mitgefahren, waren alles super nette Leute. 
War ein wirklich schöner Abend und ich habe festgestellt ich brauche dringend eine Lampe an meinem Bike 


mfg Alex


----------



## Snowboll (9. September 2011)

Hi @ all

fahren morgen früh eine Runde Höchberg-Steinbachtal-Ochsenfurt.

Gewohnte runde.

Start wie meistens an der AGIP bei den Luftkesseln um 7:30.

Wer mit kommen will einfach bescheid sagen.
Ich schau morgen noch mal kurz nach 7uhr rein.

mfg Jochen


----------



## Pusher123 (9. September 2011)

Bei welcher Agip?


----------



## Snowboll (10. September 2011)

Hi

bei der Agip in Höchberg

mfg Jochen


----------



## Snowboll (26. September 2011)

Servus,

fahren am Samstag eine Runde Höchberg-Steinbachtal-Ochsenfurt.

Gewohnte runde.

Start wie meistens an der AGIP Höchberg bei den Luftkesseln.

Uhrzeit hab ich noch keine Ahnung. Denke mal so gegen 8-9 Uhr,
genaue Zeit schreib ich noch Rechtezeitig.

Wer mit kommen will einfach bescheid sagen.

mfg Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

